# What new album did you purchase



## 3dbinCanada

The "album" could mean CD, digital download, or vinyl. Please specify the media of the album you purchased recently..


I bought this on 180gm vinyl which also includes a download coupon.


----------



## Lumen

I see your 180 and raise you 20 on 200g, 75rpm vinyl.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Lumen said:


> I see your 180 and raise you 20 on 200g, 75rpm vinyl.
> 
> View attachment 136082



kewl


----------



## Lumen

3dbinCanada said:


> I bought this on 180gm vinyl which also includes a download coupon.


Thanks for helping keep vinyl alive! Downloads are great, too. I've had trouble cataloging some of my more obscure titles, but have a good experience in general. Sometimes I get lazy and let the downloads stack up. Have you ever had one expire on you?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Lumen said:


> Thanks for helping keep vinyl alive! Downloads are great, too. I've had trouble cataloging some of my more obscure titles, but have a good experience in general. Sometimes I get lazy and let the downloads stack up. Have you ever had one expire on you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never!! :surprise: I'm much to to leave something like that :rofl:


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Went to a few Thrift stores yesterday and picked up the following CDs and one new normal bias Maxell Cassette.. Everything in including taxes $5.00


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Picked this up on CD .. Some really well played Delta blues


----------



## tonyvdb

Any Sweet Comfort Band (SCB) fans here? 

Picked up this recent (2013) Album that I actually did not know was released.









I have all of their 6 LPs and they recently released them all on CD

They were a christian group that was started in the late 70s and the 4 band members had such a different stile of music, they each took turns writing songs for each album. Made for a real nice variety of music. Sadly they broke up to pursue solo careers in 1986 and got back together in 2012 minus Bassist Kevin Thomson who passed away in 2010


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Just picked this up not more than 5 minutes ago


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I bought the following vinyl used..

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e8/4a/9e/e84a9e617a242724961e2c95d3c9fb66.jpg

https://img.discogs.com/p9qjGfNuZp8-YPOMtcmDZykTfQk=/fit-in/300x300/filters:strip_icc():format(jpeg):mode_rgb():quality(40)/discogs-images/R-3114575-1316449709.jpeg.jpg











and this new

http://cf-images.emusic.com/music/images/album/109/100/10910069/600x600.jpg


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Oh I also bought these two albums on used vinyl shortly before the move in June and I just played the top one last night.. Very clean albums...


----------



## 3dbinCanada

A band stumbled across and not a bad song in the entire album.. Band called L.A. Witch ..self titled


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I ordered this off of Discogs


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I picked up the following CDs from Value Village. The CD in the middle, a band called Filter I bought off of Amazon


----------

